# still squeaking



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

replaced all 3 v belts a couple days ago. still squeaks on start up. now What? idler? thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

correct tension?
not all belts are created equal
if its a idler pulley there should be a constant noise


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

consider water pump..


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

How cold is it? I have a brand new engine, new water and oil pumps, all new belts... ... and mine squeals for about 5 minutes on start if it's colder than about 25 F. If it's warmer than that there's no noise (I'm sure mines the idler pulley).


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

well i live in south alabama. the low here is usually no lower than 30. it was just squealing on start up but it seems like the more i drive it the worse it gets and the longer it squeals. like tonight... on the way home from work it squealed almost the entire way. it started to piss me off a little bit so when i shifted into 3rd i revved it up to about 3000 rpm. well when i hit 3000 rpm is stopped squealing. i shifted into 4th...still no squeal. i was coming up to a stop light so i threw it in neutral and coasted. when i came to a complete stop it started squealing again. so any suggestions on that?


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> correct tension?
> not all belts are created equal
> if its a idler pulley there should be a constant noise


yes i have correct tension on all 3 belts.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

try cleaning your pulleys.
good luck


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

It's either that $7 idler bearing or something else with worn bearings such asyour w/p or altenator...break out the stethoscope!!!!


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

CMax03 said:


> It's either that $7 idler bearing or something else with worn bearings such asyour w/p or altenator...break out the stethoscope!!!!


I like this, I always use an old piece of garden hose and a funnel, works good to pin point those pesky noises. good luck


----------



## cricketg4 (Jan 26, 2010)

would it hurt to sparay wd-40 on all my pulley bearings? and would that maybe stop it from squeaking?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the wd 40 will help you id the squeak and it may to quite the squeak for a short time...

squirt 1 thing at a time to find the squeak...

do u have power steering?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

If you're thinking of the WD-40, try the spray white lithium grease instead. It lasts longer and has fewer side effects.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

unhook your a/c belt b4 startup I'm sure it's that idler bearing!


----------



## carldmorseii (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the idea about the garden hose and funnel! Pin point the noise before buying anything. Watch you don't get WD40 on the belts. My bet is the tension pulley as well.


----------

